# Turkey help



## huntarch (Mar 12, 2008)

My son drew a central limited entry tag and we have been trying to find turkeys in the north and south willow canyons west of Grantsville with no luck. I have a regular season tag so we are going to continue to hunt together through may but we have been struggling to find the birds. Any help or advice (on or off line) would be greatly appreciated. I would love to give my son the turkey hunting experience. Just to have him hear gobblers respond would be a thrill. Thanks. :mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

sent you a pm.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## huntarch (Mar 12, 2008)

This is the result of all the help I got from you guys. Thank you so much for the advice. I had a great time bagging this bird!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job guys! Way to help a fella out!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

so.... where did you end up killin it at?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats HUNTARCH glad to see my spot paid off for you.


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

My area has been flooded out, haven't seen or heard any turkeys yet, any help on locating some that are public acessable preferably in Northern Utah would really be appreciated!


----------

